# The Mandalorian "The Sin" 22-Nov-19 S01E03



## kdelande

"I gotta get one of those." Awesome. Pretty predictable but still a fun episode. Like others, I wish these most recent episodes were longer but I'm really enjoying the show. And "baby Yoda" is too cute for words.


----------



## secondclaw

That baby Yoda will make Disney so much money on sale of the toy ... May even eclipse profits from Disney+.
The fight at the end was awesome.


----------



## Craigbob

That was great. Predictable but great. The other Mandolorians flying in like that was something I've wanted to see live action since The Holiday Special/TESB. 

I think this one was better than 2nd.


----------



## osu1991

I was waiting to hear The Rocketeer theme at the end as the other Mandalorian flew up and saluted him.


----------



## jlb

I agree....I’d really like episodes to be double length and flesh more out in each one, but still very enjoyable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesesteak

I want to be a Mandalorian when I grow up. As others have posted, it was very predictable that Mando was going back for Baby Yoda. I didn't see the Mandalorian cavalry rescue coming though.

I got a chuckle when the Mandalorian shot a couple of bad guys off rooftops like in every western known to man.

The Imperial Stormtroopers must go out of their way to recruit the dumbest future soldiers they can find. I kept wondering why Mando didn't just disintegrate the storm troopers instead of using his "conventional" weapons.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cheesesteak said:


> The Imperial Stormtroopers must go out of their way to recruit the dumbest future soldiers they can find. I kept wondering why Mando didn't just disintegrate the storm troopers instead of using his "conventional" weapons.


Why bother? They're frickin' Storm Troopers! He could have taken them out with a broken can opener.


----------



## morac

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Why bother? They're frickin' Storm Troopers! He could have taken them out with a broken can opener.


Is that the storm troopers can't hit a human sized object a few feet away from them established canon or was this episode an homage?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'd use the old joke that they must have attended the Imperial Storm Trooper School of Marksmanship, but in this case it would be redundant!


----------



## secondclaw

I'm not even sure why storm troopers wear armor - they go down from a single hit.


----------



## GoPackGo

morac said:


> Is that the storm troopers can't hit a human sized object a few feet away from them established canon or was this episode an homage?


TFA sort of made it canon when Rey telling him to hand her a wrench or something and Finn was grabbing the wrong tool repeatedly.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

GoPackGo said:


> TFA sort of made it canon when Rey telling him to hand her a wrench or something and Finn was grabbing the wrong tool repeatedly.


??? How does one Storm Trooper janitor's lack of knowledge about tools extrapolate to all Storm Troopers not being able to hit the broad side of a barn?


----------



## GoPackGo

She was pointing and he was not tracking her pointing to the tool she was pointing to.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

Any thoughts on who the parents are? I've see all screen films, but was there a Mrs Yoda in one of the TV shows?


----------



## IndyJones1023

Why did Mando refer to Baby Yoda as his enemy?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

IndyJones1023 said:


> Why did Mando refer to Baby Yoda as his enemy?


Because that makes what he did more acceptable...


----------



## realityboy

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Any thoughts on who the parents are? I've see all screen films, but was there a Mrs Yoda in one of the TV shows?


No Mrs since Jedi were forbidden to marry. The only other one of Yoda's species that I know of is Yaddle.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Because that makes what he did more acceptable...


What are you referring to?


----------



## PJO1966

IndyJones1023 said:


> Why did Mando refer to Baby Yoda as his enemy?


He considered himself baby Yoda's enemy at that point because he turned him in for the bounty. The baby helped him because he thought they were on the same side. That's why he said the baby didn't know they were enemies.


----------



## getbak

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Any thoughts on who the parents are? I've see all screen films, but was there a Mrs Yoda in one of the TV shows?


Yaddle was a female of their species. She was a member of the Jedi Council in The Phantom Menace, but didn't appear in either of the other two prequels or in any episodes of the Clone Wars cartoon.

At this point, there isn't enough information about the child to know if he is any relation to Yoda or Yaddle. All we know is he's about 50 years old, which would make him roughly the same age as Anakin/Darth Vader was. That's also around the same time that the clone army started being built.

We also know that he is strong with the Force, but that doesn't tell us anything either since it just might be a characteristic of their species.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

IndyJones1023 said:


> What are you referring to?


If the baby was his enemy, then turning it over to the mad scientists is OK.

Otherwise, he turned a baby over to mad scientists.


----------



## secondclaw

IndyJones1023 said:


> Why did Mando refer to Baby Yoda as his enemy?


Mandalorians and Jedi had many wars, and in last war Jedi destroyed their homeworld, Mandalore itself. One reason for beskar steel is it could withstand a lightsaber hit.

I'm assuming Mando realized the child is a Jedi, hence he was aided by the enemy.


----------



## Amnesia

secondclaw said:


> I'm assuming Mando realized the child is a Jedi, hence he was aided by the enemy.


I'm not sure why you're generalizing a Force-user as being a Jedi. I think there's a certain group of Sithlords who would beg to differ...


----------



## secondclaw

Amnesia said:


> I'm not sure why you're generalizing a Force-user as being a Jedi. I think there's a certain group of Sithlords who would beg to differ...


I"m not generalizing - i am assuming Mando is the one who thinks that the child is a Jedi. And that's why he responded the way he did. I suppose one can say that mandalorians view all force-users as the enemy, but it was the Jedi that they had their wars with.


----------



## martinp13

I didn't really understand why they helped him. That's going against their code, isn't it? Or the code of bounty hunters, or whatever?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

martinp13 said:


> I didn't really understand why they helped him. That's going against their code, isn't it? Or the code of bounty hunters, or whatever?


They're not bounty hunters.

They're Mandalorians, with their own code.


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They're not bounty hunters.
> 
> They're Mandalorians, with their own code.


I thought Mando was referred to as a bounty hunter by someone/thing in an earlier episode. I could be wrong, but it would be the first time since the 20th century...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bierboy said:


> I thought Mando was referred to as a bounty hunter by someone/thing in an earlier episode. I could be wrong, but it would be the first time since the 20th century...


Mandalorians aren't (all) bounty hunters. Thus, they are not tied to the bounty hunter code.

Mando is a bounty hunter.


----------



## getbak

The main character on the show is a bounty hunter. The other Mandalorians who come to his defence at the end are not bounty hunters.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Ahh, this Mando/Jedi war info was what was missing.


----------



## cheesesteak

Why were the other Mandalorians reduced to skulking in the cave? I thought I heard one grumble before/during the Mando-Heavy Infantry Mandalorian rumble that only one at a time was allowed on the surface.

Is the Mandalorian's name really Mando or is that just a nickname?


----------



## dcheesi

cheesesteak said:


> Why were the other Mandalorians reduced to skulking in the cave? I thought I heard one grumble before/during the Mando-Heavy Infantry Mandalorian rumble that only one at a time was allowed on the surface.
> 
> Is the Mandalorian's name really Mando or is that just a nickname?


Short for Mando Dalrissian


----------



## Sparky1234

Good series, episodes are too short and too long in between. Drop the series on one date like Netflix!!!


----------



## dcheesi

secondclaw said:


> I'm not even sure why storm troopers wear armor - they go down from a single hit.


I think this show is helping to explain that. The materials needed to make blaster-proof armor are expensive and difficult to obtain; even the Empire couldn't afford to outfit an entire army with it. What the stormtroopers wear is more for show, to make them _seem_ intimidating and invulnerable.


----------



## IndyJones1023

What the stormtroopers wear is more uniform than armor.


----------



## mattyro7878

"This is the way" can now join "I have spoken" as two great quotes to come from this series. Two quotes from only three shows is good show/quote ratio!!


----------



## Malcontent

The filmmaking technology behind "The Mandalorian" is straight out of the Star Wars universe


----------



## martinp13

Malcontent said:


> The filmmaking technology behind "The Mandalorian" is straight out of the Star Wars universe


Fascinating, then I get to the next-to-last paragraph and wonder if I'm being punked. 

_"One downside is that the displays used in Stagecraft require liquid crystals that take several years to grow. "It's quite a process," Kennedy said. Growing and maintaining these crystals, which are the backbone of LCD (liquid crystal display) screens, can be expensive and time-consuming, perhaps complicating the attempts of other companies to adapt the technology."_


----------



## dcheesi

Disney+'s The Mandalorian joins a long list of fake HDR content, analysis finds


----------



## Steveknj

dcheesi said:


> Disney+'s The Mandalorian joins a long list of fake HDR content, analysis finds


Can't argue. It doesn't look THAT great on my TV.


----------



## MacThor

OK, I just binged the first three episodes - so many SWU questions.

Was Jango Fett a Mandalorian?
I thought it was the Empire that wiped out the Mandalorians, not the Jedi. Why were they at war with the Jedi? What happened to "We're keepers of the peace, not soldiers?"
The small squad of Mandalorians at the end seemed pretty formidable. Granted, they were fighting bounty hunters, who don't generally work as a team. But it seems like an army of Mandalorians would be pretty difficult to wipe out, don't you think?
Is there something I should watch/read to provide a frame of reference? I've never watched any of the shows before, just the movies.

Also, specific to this episode - when he was trying to escape with the baby, what triggered the first "blast" which exposed his position to the Stormtroopers? I rewatched the scene 3 times - the 2 STs enter the door, he backs up to hide, and then there is a blast that alerts the STs and they start firing. But they are not looking in his direction or firing their weapons.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Regarding the last point, Mando smashed something with his elbow to make the troopers look in that direction while he snuck around.


----------



## dcheesi

In the old Expanded Universe content, at least, Mandalorians of yore formed larger bands bent on conquest. It's only in the modern era that they adapted their martial culture to fit into galactic society, by becoming mercenaries, bounty hunters, etc. 

So it could be that the Empire (or the Republic before it) forbade them to congregate in large groups? That would explain trying to hide their numbers by not all going out at the same time.


----------



## secondclaw

This covers details concerning beef between Mandalorians and the Jedi:
Mandalorian-Jedi War


----------



## Craigbob

MacThor said:


> OK, I just binged the first three episodes - so many SWU questions.
> 
> Was Jango Fett a Mandalorian?
> I thought it was the Empire that wiped out the Mandalorians, not the Jedi. Why were they at war with the Jedi? What happened to "We're keepers of the peace, not soldiers?"
> The small squad of Mandalorians at the end seemed pretty formidable. Granted, they were fighting bounty hunters, who don't generally work as a team. But it seems like an army of Mandalorians would be pretty difficult to wipe out, don't you think?
> Is there something I should watch/read to provide a frame of reference? I've never watched any of the shows before, just the movies.
> 
> Also, specific to this episode - when he was trying to escape with the baby, what triggered the first "blast" which exposed his position to the Stormtroopers? I rewatched the scene 3 times - the 2 STs enter the door, he backs up to hide, and then there is a blast that alerts the STs and they start firing. But they are not looking in his direction or firing their weapons.


Neither Jango Fett nor his clone Boba were Mandalorian. For a good reference on Manadlore and it's culture you should watch the Clone Wars (starting in Season 2) and Rebels. They are canon and go into quite a bit of detail about them.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Wait, how is neither Fett Mandalorian?


----------



## Craigbob

IndyJones1023 said:


> Wait, how is neither Fett Mandalorian?


In short, he was disavowed in The Clone Wars as being a Manalorian by the govt. of Mandalore they stated he was a common mercenary who either stole the armor or is using a copy made of durasteel not Beskar.

Here's a couple of links that explain why neither one is a Mandalorian:

Jango Fett

No Star Wars Fans, Boba & Jango Fett Are NOT Mandalorians


----------

